# Tilapia...smoked fish style.



## speedway73 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey guys....got a few fillets of fresh Tilapia. I wanna smoke 'em smoked fish style. They're not whole fish...just fillets. Finding whole fish locally here in Dahlonega doesn't happen.

I need a good brine....lite on the salt. Also have some Ocean Perch gonna do the same way.

Anyone??


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

Where does it say you have to brine fish. I smoke fish all the time and I don't brine them. I know tilapia is a light or soft fish so smoke the way you have it. I'm not real familiar with ocean perch but it about the same as the tilapia isn't it. Just smoke away maybe with some apple or alder woods.


----------



## hemi (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like dogwood to smoke fish with.  Just a personal taste..  but GOOD !!     Hemi.


----------

